# random thought



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

I was sitting around this Saturday afternoon and watched various home improvement shows. Blows my mind how many of these professional contractors are operating nail guns, hammering nails, and doing other tasks without wearing safety glasses. I remember when I was in HS wood shop class you would be dismissed from the shop if you didnt wear glasses. These are not good lessons for the younger generation to learn.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I framed for 32 yrs, no one ever wore goggles, 20 mins into a work day and your throwing so much heat they'd fog up and you probably shoot your or somebody else's foot to the deck.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Today, I had a random thought too.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess everybody can't be Norm.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Googles are probably not a good choice but safety glasses would not fog up and today are light weight and some are reasonably good looking.

Wearing safety glasses makes good sense when working with power tools.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I did construction in college, and now work in manufacturing, and the goal is to work safe, and safety glasses are the easiest of all to help protect you from injury to the eyes.

They are cheap, light and provide great protection and I have pairs laying everywhere. They are light and not wearing is just crazy, especially if you livelihood depends on them. Yea, I wear steel toe shoes as well, just call me a worry wart.

And yes, at work, if I spot someone not wearing their glasses, I point it out.

Wear your PPE!

I'm through preaching now.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Since I now wear glasses, it is much easier to wear safety glasses, prescription ones which are almost like regular glasses.
Before I wore glasses, I hated safety glasses at work, and blamed them for prematurely wearing out my eyes, forcing me to start wearing prescription safety glasses. Lame excuse, I know.


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

I would just like to add something here pertaining to eye wear. If you are under 40, appreciated your prefect eye sight because after say 40 it goes downhill. No more snipper career after 40 or so.

Also, when you have to wear eyeglasses, if you get an eyelash or something in your eye. YOU HAVE to wear your glasses to see it, but when your wear your glasses to see it YOU CAN'T GET TO the offending object with your glasses on.

So enjoy your young eyes while you have them and protect them.

In retrospect, I find it interesting that right about the time your eyes start going south, say after 40, that's right about the time we all get uglier. Consciences? I don't think so. I guess the big mad upstairs sort of blessed us in that regard that since we are all getting uglier, we can't see ourselves and THANK GOD neither can the Spouse. My my my How things work out


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Modern well made goggles do not mist up, but can be uncomfortable to wear for long periods. What about a drop down face mask? Alistair


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Glasses aren't needed for everything in the shop. Or life.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

To be honest this sort of stuff is what I put into do as you want category. I just accept things have an inherent risk associated with doing it. This is where I feel we have issues with most individuals. They have no concept of what could go wrong or the risk associated with what they are about to do. I have safety glasses in my shop and wear them when doing things I see them as needed.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

In an air conditioned shop setting, goggles and or glasses are fine, unless your in an unheated shop and wearing a simple paper mask and the temp is down in the mid 40s. Then as you bend over your project the heat and moisture rises up from the top of the mask and fogs your colder glass lenses, it happens to me all the time.

I guess many of you never framed outside during the winter, that fuzzy misty stuff that comes out of your mouth breathing exercises is condensate. Breezy days carries it away still air days it rises till it gets too cold then drops. This is why all the guys that wore prescription glasses at work were always standing up and clearing their lenses.

Just sayin.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

I wear prescription glasses, and it is difficult to find safety eye wear, but, I work in a machine shop, so made it a priority, and found some!

I think it is one of the most important items of safety wear in a shop. Most of the body can be repaired, but the eyes are a bit more difficult


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> I wear prescription glasses, and it is difficult to find safety eye wear, but, I work in a machine shop, so made it a priority, and found some!
> 
> I think it is one of the most important items of safety wear in a shop. Most of the body can be repaired, but the eyes are a bit more difficult
> 
> - albachippie


You can get perscription safety glasses and wear the side panels that attach to your frames. That works (depending on exposure your protecting against)

We have numerous folks at our plant that use those and they are fine to protect against most things (not gasious of course)


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Those shows are all staged. i would be surprised if there were even nails in the gun. Ever notice how clean the contractors are? Love it or List it came to my neighborhood looking for someone to do a rehab on their historic house. The agents are not licensed in every state so there are local real estate agents that have to schedule the showings for the couple while their house is under rehab, the contractor they use is not licensed in the state so local guys have to do all of the construction. Basically the house is turned in to a studio where work is acted out then while the cameras are off the real contractors come in and do the work.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Back in the early 80s I was cutting some PT, (deck banding) already attached to the house. I got a chunk of PT in my eye, drove me mental, not sure how big the piece was when it went in. I thought I got it out with some frantic lid retraction and eye rolling because the irritation subsided. Dust is always flying into your eyes when framing whether you wear glasses or not, anyway a couple months later I'm over my BIL's and setting the jets on my putts carbs when this thing appears to shoot past my eye, I flinch and feel this creepy wettish thing land on my hand. It was the PT chunk. It must have swollen to twice its size with all the lachrymal moisture. It reminded me of a spitball.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

> I wear prescription glasses, and it is difficult to find safety eye wear, but, I work in a machine shop, so made it a priority, and found some!
> 
> I think it is one of the most important items of safety wear in a shop. Most of the body can be repaired, but the eyes are a bit more difficult
> 
> ...


I have seen those, and they do look good. I am happy with what I have for now, but, when the time comes, I will ask for my work to buy me some and see how I get on.

Cheers,

Garry


----------



## alexhigins (Feb 9, 2015)

men wont need any glasses to protect himself as he knows his work very well.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopefully you never have to work in a 3rd world country. Click here

and here

How this for foot protection


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

The glasses fogging up thing is a real problem for me. My shop is currently a small unheated outbuilding. I go out there on a cold morning and don my safety glasses, and due to the temperature difference between me and the glasses, instant fog.

I have also found this to be a problem when doing demo type work on my house. All the yanking and prying and pulling leads to some sweating, which quickly fogs up the safety glasses making them more dangerous than not.

The other day I was looking for my ear muffs and couldn't find them, and I spotted out of the corner of my eye the chain-saw hard-hat thing I bought for doing chainsaw work. It is a hard hat with integrated ear muffs and a screen-like face shield.

On a lark, I used this for the demo work I was doing with a sawzall and other tools and it was AWESOME. It protected my whole face and did a better job of keeping stuff out of my eyes…AND ZERO FOG.

I have since purchased a very inexpensive similar face shield (without the other parts) at HF. Works great and I can actually see what I'm doing. Very easy to wear readers under-neath the shield when needed and the shield keeps most of the dust from accumulating on the glasses (though there is still a fog problem there). Since it doesn't block my vision and is pretty comfortable…I wind up wearing most of the time I'm out there rather than trying to remember to put it on before each dangerous operation.

Highly recommend a "face screen" or whatever you call these things compared to plastic safety glasses.


----------

